# Reprazent live at the Thekla! February 20th...



## JTG (Nov 16, 2007)

Exactly what it says on the tin. First time in donkeys, Reprazent. Live.

It's a Wednesday night but even so. Come on, you've gotta do it, else I'm doing it on me own.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to live on the same road from Roni Size. I remember his Merc got a new paint job one day. That was messy.


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 19, 2007)

You have utterly got to be joking! Oh my lord, this is the one comeback i've been waiting for for years, w00t!!!!

(and cheers for the heads up on it) *does excited little 2 step jig*


----------



## JTG (Nov 19, 2007)

I think tickets are gonna be flying out. Best get in there sharpish


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 19, 2007)

can't find a link online, any ideas?


----------



## JTG (Nov 19, 2007)

Bristol ticket shop have them now I think. 11 quid


----------



## Firky (Nov 19, 2007)

*thinks about moving to bristol*


----------



## JTG (Nov 19, 2007)

Step to the rhythm made out of brown paper, sounds entering of a different nature,
Rhythms get greater, And the rhythms they get greater, Yes another rough-a-tough
Four for the chaser, New configuration, New riff and New Structure
Built on the frame that'll hold the room puncture, Tight
We wrap it up, it's wrapped, tightly.

I remember when they headlined Ashton Court in 1997. Standing on the hill watching the enormous crowd go nuts for Brown Paper Bag was incredible


----------



## Antoine (Nov 20, 2007)

Do they not do a new album every 3 years which is always worse than the last one?


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 20, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> Bristol ticket shop have them now I think. 11 quid



wicked, ta, didn't see anything last night when searched all the gigs at the thekla on the ticket shop site, but just seen it when searching for gigs in february..


----------



## JTG (Nov 20, 2007)

Antoine said:
			
		

> Do they not do a new album every 3 years which is always worse than the last one?


no

they've only done two albums


----------



## Thora (Nov 20, 2007)

February?  That's planning ahead a bit.


----------



## JTG (Nov 20, 2007)

Just bought three tickets to this 

No idea who else is coming yet but I'm sure I'll be able to find someone


----------



## Gerry1time (Nov 21, 2007)

well i've got my ticket, maybe i should brave it and meet (pretty much) my first urbanites!


----------



## zenie (Nov 22, 2007)

JTG if I go and bring the boyf do you know anywhere we could crash?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Nov 22, 2007)

I saw them in the dance tent at Glasto in 96 - they were bloody fantastic


----------



## JTG (Nov 22, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> JTG if I go and bring the boyf do you know anywhere we could crash?


um, here?

not got a spare bed or owt but you're more than welcome.

tickets arrived yesterday


----------



## JTG (Nov 22, 2007)

just read that tickets are almost gone...


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2007)

got a couple of tickets for me and a friend


----------



## Isambard (Nov 24, 2007)

I have to get to Bristol again soon, been a LOOOOOOONG time!


----------



## strung out (Nov 28, 2007)

my tickets arrived in the post today


----------



## strung out (Feb 20, 2008)

anyone going to this? i have a spare ticket if anyone wants and knows how to get hold of me! will try my best to check this thread if anyone does want to take it off my hands


----------



## JTG (Feb 21, 2008)

brilliant night.


----------



## space-hopper (Feb 22, 2008)

heh yea it was


----------

